# Naess Crusader



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was the first of two 150000dwt ore/oil carriers built at Sunderland in 1973/74 for the Denholm Group and was later renamed NORDIC CRUSADER.It always amazed me how something of that size fitted into the narrow confines of the Wear and on a bend as well !
Her sister was NAESS later NORDIC CHIEFTAIN.


----------

